# Well I took the leap



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

After a deal I couldn't walk away from I am a Can Am owner. I picked up a 2012 Renegade 800 that had 9 hours and 43 miles on it. The guy I got it from put 30 inch Zillas with some M18's and a kfi winch. All I can Say is Can am's don't disappoint. As soon as I can I will get some pics loaded.


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

welcome I just got a maverick in December that is my first canam


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm hoping to make the jump! I love my friends renegade!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats!


----------

